
What Happens If China Makes First Contact? - wiradikusuma
https://medium.com/the-atlantic/what-happens-if-china-makes-first-contact-472699c055c6
======
lexxed
If aliens make first contact with China and when they ask what planet is this,
the chinese would say this is 地球 which literally translates to 'Ground Ball'.
From then on we would be know throughout the galaxy as planet Ground Ball.

